# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  υψισυχνος θορυβος σε σταντμπαυ δεκτη

## jakektm

χαιρετω, εχω τον επιγειο δεκτη digiplus 5400. 

στο στανμπαυ, ακουγεται υψισυχνος θορυβος, οπως και σε αρκετες συσκευες που εχω συναντησει, απλα το αφηνα οπως ειναι.

Ψαχνοντας λοιπον απο που ακουγεται,πλησιαζοντας το κατσαβιδι μου,
 το οποιο στην μυτη εχει μαγνητη, ο θορυβος σταματουσε,στην θεση οπως φαινεται στην φωτογραφια.

ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;


P6220261.jpg

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr


Ωραίος τρόπος να φας σουτ.

----------


## klik

Οι συσκευές αυτές είναι σχεδιασμένες από παππούδες που δεν ακούνε τέτοιους ήχους, αλλιώς θα είχαν διαλέξει υψηλότερη συχνότητα.Περίμενε 10-20 χρόνια και ίσως δεν θα ακούς τον υψίσυχνο θόρυβο. :Tongue2: 
Εκτός αν θέλεις να χώνεις κατσαβίδια από εδώ και από εκεί και δεν θα φτάσεις σε τέτοιες ηλικίες. :Hammer: 

Αν έχεις κανένα φιλιπς τηλεκοντρόλ, για βάλτο στο αυτί σου και πες μας τι ακους όταν πατάς κουμπί;

----------


## jakektm

σ'ωραιος!!  :Biggrin: 

γιατι το κανει μονο στο σνταντμπαυ; και τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που ακουγεται; ταλαντωση πηνιου;φεριτη;

----------


## klik

Οι φορτιστές αυτοί λειτουργούν με παλμούς. Όσο μεγαλύτερη η ζήτηση σε ρεύμα, τόσο αλλάζει το πλάτος των παλμών. Σε μηδενική σχεδόν ζήτηση, οι παλμοί αυτοί είναι στενοί ή και μηδενικού πλάτους με αποτέλεσμα ο παραγόμενος ήχος, να πλησιάζει πιο κοντά στο ακουστικό φάσμα.
Οι edision παράδειγμα, ανήκουν στην κατηγορία που λες.
Πιθανά το πηνίο να δημιουργεί τον δυνατότερο ήχο, αλλά και τα άλλα εξαρτήματα έχουν το ποσοστό τους. 
 Είναι γνωστό στον χώρο του audio, ότι οι ψύκτρες πολλών ενισχυτών "τραγουδάνε"! Δηλαδή ακούς το τραγούδι από τον solid state ενισχυτή! Χωρίς ηχεία. Τα τηλεχειριστήρια της philips πάντως δεν έχουν πηνία και ακούγονται οι ταλαντώσεις και μάλιστα αλλάζει ο ήχος ανάλογα με το κουμπί που πατάς.


Δεν είναι πάντα έτσι όμως με το stand by, αν ακούσεις π.χ. φορτιστή LG κινητού, ακούγεται μια χαρά το σφύριγμα, ακόμα και όταν φορτίζει (έχουν διαλέξει πιο χαμηλή συχνότητα).

Πάντως μην περιμένεις να ακούνε όλοι αυτούς τους ήχους.

----------


## jakektm

ευχαριστω για τις διευκρινισεις!

----------

